# Jin's 2017 log



## Jin (May 4, 2017)

My last bulking log can be found here: https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/23225-Jin-s-first-bulking-cycle

36/TRT/6'2/276

An online journal is a great way to track progress. Also, you don't have to be the douchey guy in the gym with a note pad. Hopefully some folks will benefit from this log. I'm back training in Japan so I'll be sure to mention some of the ridiculousness that happens at the gym here. I am a monster among little men. 

I'm currently in a maintenance phase for the next 5-6 weeks. 4-5 days/week lifting focusing on the Big Three with a couple other exercises thrown in the mix. I'll be working low volume with moderately heavy weights. Cardio 20 minutes after each session. Calories set at around 4,200, which is my TDEE. 

Back on a TRT dose until September. 

Yesterday: Pull

Deads
455x5 (4 sets)
505x3 (2 sets)

BB rows
5x6@225

chin-ups
5x5

Today: push

Bench
5x6@275

Dips
5x10

DB Lateral raises 
5x6 @ 45

tricep push down
5x6 heavy


----------



## bsw5 (May 4, 2017)

I'll be following this. I've never really kept any kind of log other than jotting down pr's. I need to give it a try.


----------



## Lean_dude27 (May 5, 2017)

never saw a maintenance log, curious to see how this turns out.
good luck bro, following!


----------



## Jin (May 5, 2017)

Legs today. Felt pretty strong

squats 5x5@365 ATG with 2 second pause on last 2 reps of each set. Don't want no shit talk from Milo. 

Seated leg curl 
racked 5x6

I've decided to add SLDL and/or RDL and glute bridges to my workouts to help improve my deadlift. I've done SLDL in the past but this is my first go at glute bridges. 

SLDL 5x6@225- went light here bc I've not done these in the past year. I'll bump up the weight next workout. 

Glute Bridge 3x10@135- light as this is the first time I've performed this movement. 

20 min SS bike

Going to drain some blood later today. Maybe I'll post a video for all you weak stomached bitches.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 5, 2017)

Jin said:


> Legs today. Felt pretty strong
> 
> squats 5x5@365 ATG with 2 second pause on last 2 reps of each set. Don't want no shit talk from Milo.
> 
> ...



I would love to see that, hold on let me get the jergens


----------



## Jin (May 6, 2017)

Was gonna take the weekend off but I woke up with worse pain in my glute than from the first time I pinned. Freakin glute bridge did my ass in. So I had a light workout, active recovery and foam rolled. 

DB curls SS with DB rear delt flys
5 sets of 6 working up to 65lb.  Strict form. 

Lateral cable raises
5x6

When I left for the States 6.5 months ago I could barely rack the chest press machine. Just for fun I decided to see how it'd go; racked it for 8 reps.

I go to a city sports center. The equipment isn't great, but they've got a rack and barbells so I manage. I pay $16/month. I would go to Gold's but it's over $100 more per month and I'd have to hide my tattoos. I'd rather die than workout in long sleeves. 

Japan is a funny place. There is a specific day on which the government will start using the AC. So no matter how hot it is in May the AC won't go on until sometime in June. Being a conformist culture much of the private sector follows suite. Needless to say I'm a puddle after warm up and it gets worse from there. When the AC is in use it's just a tease because they typically leave it set at 76. I hate it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (May 6, 2017)

Golds in Japan requires you to hide your ink?


----------



## Jin (May 6, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Golds in Japan requires you to hide your ink?



yes. Most any private sports club/gyms prohibit tattoos. They are traditionally associated with the underworld/Yakuza/gangsters.


----------



## Jin (May 8, 2017)

Sick as hell. I've had recurring cellulitis over the past couple years. Had to hit up the ER last night for IV antibiotics. 
On TOP of that I seem to have the flu. Having trouble keeping my fever down. It was 104+ this afternoon. 
Haven't been able to sleep well for days- sweating, shivering. Being sick sucks. I hate not getting to the gym.


----------



## Dex (May 9, 2017)

Jin said:


> Sick as hell. I've had recurring cellulitis over the past couple years. Had to hit up the ER last night for IV antibiotics.
> On TOP of that I seem to have the flu. Having trouble keeping my fever down. It was 104+ this afternoon.
> Haven't been able to sleep well for days- sweating, shivering. Being sick sucks. I hate not getting to the gym.



Damn bro, is the cellulitis in the left arm where you drained the blood? You better watch your HR and BP with that fever. Don't want it turning into sepsis if those antibiotics don't work.


----------



## Jin (May 9, 2017)

Dex said:


> Damn bro, is the cellulitis in the left arm where you drained the blood? You better watch your HR and BP with that fever. Don't want it turning into sepsis if those antibiotics don't work.



Nah, the cellulitis is always on my ass. It's already mostly gone; IV antibiotics work quickly. I doubt it had anything to do with the blood drain. Thanks for the concern.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 9, 2017)

damn dude hope you get better quick!


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 9, 2017)

Get better man. Lots of fluids if u can.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 9, 2017)

Japanese bukkake


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 9, 2017)

The Japanese should be able to give you a home remedy. A little witches wart and eye of newt and you will be good as new. If that doesn't work you can trys Gibs idea as a last resort.

Get better bro...


----------



## Jin (May 9, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> Japanese bukkake



bukkake just means to pour over, so you can actually order noodles called bukkake noodles. They're creamy and high in protein. (Not really).


----------



## Jin (May 9, 2017)

After a day of dealing with a fussy 3 year old and the Japanese governments bureaucracy I hit the gym. My doctor would have a heart attack if she knew. 

BB rows 110kg 5x6
Deadlift 165kg 5x5
Neutral grip pull ups 5x5

Got some compliments on my size. A buddy there lost about 35 lbs (while I gained 35) and looks amazing. Better than me. I realize now I need to cut some weight. I want to be really strong and really big and really lean. ****.


----------



## Jin (May 10, 2017)

Murphy's Law

in the last 4 days I've been hospitalized, diagnosed with acute cellulitis & strep throat (unrelated) and today I tore/strained my pec.

second cycle, second pec strain. This time my left side. 

I had a very slight strain/tear 2 weeks ago but last bench session 5x5 @ 275 went fine so I upped the weight a little today. That was unwise I shouldn't have pushed it and there was no need to go heavier to maintain. Not smart. 

Second set of 295 for 5 reps. Last 2 reps little tears. Won't be doing any pressing for the next month. Also not able to do pull-ups. Last time I tore my right pec was with weighted dips and I was doing sets of 10. Nothing too heavy, no ego lifting, good form etc. fck. I literally am not able to do a push-up right now. 



Anyhow, injuries and setbacks are part of the game. I'm pretty sure I'll still be able to pull decent weight on deads and I can hit legs more frequently. Good thing I'm in maintenance as it is.


----------



## Jin (May 11, 2017)

Lost about 10 lbs of water/fat over the last week. My wife says I look better. I've never been on tren but I've had night sweats for the last 3 nights (due to the infections) and almost threw my pillow away because it was soaked all the way through the other side. 

Leg day

squats 5x5 @ 315
SLDL 5x5 @ 225
leg curl machine racked 5x5
20 min cardio.


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 11, 2017)

Damn Jin, you're one strong mofo! 

I can deadlift 140kg and that is absolutely my limit at the moment. Much respect, man. 

Hope you stay healthy.


----------



## Jin (May 15, 2017)

I'm just going with the jumpstart on fat loss and starting to cut. Eating loads of chicken breast. Carbs before and after workout. 

Saturday- back
deadlift 
5x3@405
5@455
3@495

BB rows 5x6@225

BB curl 5x6@110

Today- legs
squat 5x5@315
glute bridge 3x10 @155
SLDL 5x5 @ 285

Going to continue going moderately heavy with lower volume on this cut. PPL.


----------



## Jin (May 20, 2017)

Last 3 lift days

push/arms

Actually able to do some light close grip bench. I've been pinning igf into my injured pec 3x/wk and placebo or not it seems to have helped. 

CG Bench 3x10@125
BB curl 6x6@100
Single DB overhead tri 5x15@90
Cable press downs- 5x6

Pull
Deadlifts- pause reps (6 inch off the floor) 5x8@315
BB rows 5x5@225
Low row machine 5x5@racked
Lat pull downs 5x5@racked

Legs today. 
Superset x 5
leg extensions x5@racked
curls x5@racked

Narrower stance ATG (almost; I find when you're all the way down and pausing it's really more like rest as the tension is less on your legs. I stop just short of this) squats with 2 second pause in the hole 5x8@225

SLDL 5x5@225

BB glute bridge 5x8@225

The trainer in the gym today apologized to me because the weight machines don't have enough iron for me. How very Japanese. 

Sitting at at a carb depleted 260 and looking much leaner.


----------



## ECKSRATED (May 21, 2017)

Yea jin hit them pause squats at parallel. Too many guys do it wrong and rest ass to grass. Yeah u still don't get that stretch reflex out of the hole but pausing at paralell is muchhh harder. Good work brother


----------



## Jin (May 22, 2017)

Push day

Pec is feeling healthy but I still don't want to put up too much weight. 

CG bench 4x12@175
Skull crushers 4x10@110
DB shoulder raises 4x8@45
Standing Mil press 4x8@135
Bench 4x15@135 2 second pause reps, bar barely off the chest

I've always wanted to be strong in addition to being big, but I've never put in accessories work to the Big Three to specifically up my numbers. 
Now im excited to focus on strength and getting a decent total. I blame UG for this. 
I'll be doing more pause rep benching to up my max. 

I love deadlifts, but I've never given hamstrings a second thought after I blast out a couple sets of leg curls. Always cared more about having big quads because they look cooler. 
Now I'm focusing on really strengthening them through SLDL, glute bridges and heavy high rep curls. My DL is decent but I think I'll be able to really kick it up a notch by blasting my hamstrings for the next 6 months. 

That's tomorrow though.


----------



## Jin (May 23, 2017)

Nothing sexy

DL 5x5@405
Yates Row 5x6@225
Nuetral grip pull-ups 5x5
Rear delt flys
cardio


----------



## Jin (May 24, 2017)

Legs

5x8 pause rep squat@225
2-3 second pause right below parallel. No lockout at the top= constant tension. 

RDL 3x10@225
First time, so went light. Really easy. Didn't feel it as much in the hams as with SLDL with full range
pulling from just below the knee to upper thigh. No lockout. 

Seated leg curl 5x10@racked. Cybex machine doesn't have enough weight. 
Leg extention 3x10@racked

Hyperextentions 3x10

im down to 263@16%. Aiming for 11-12%. I'll run my next cycle in September.


----------



## Jin (Jun 5, 2017)

Haven't updated in a while. 

Took a week trip back to The States for a buddy's wedding. Ate a lot. Trained a couple times while back- my bench is back up to 225 for sets of 10 after the slight pec tear. It's frustrating not to be able to handle more weight, but honestly it's recovering way faster than I thought it would.  

Good leg day today. I'm feeling good on a TRT dose. 

Squats 5x5@365
SLDL 4x6@275
Glute Bridge 3x10@225
Curls 5x10
Extentions 5x10

Doing my best to create a hamstring-leg-pussy just like Tom Platz. After he did this pose it was immediately banned. Judges couldn't hide their erections. 

View attachment 3994


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2017)

Pull day. Was gonna do rack pulls but I worked out of a different gym. No rack. Only smith machine. Bush league. 
All the other lifts are easier if you don't do heavy deads or rack pulls first

BB row 4x8@225. 2x5@275. 
Neurtral grip Lat pull down 4x8@racked (it said 275)
DB rows 4x10@100lb. Max DB available. 
Wide grip Lat pull down 4x5@racked
hyper extensions holding 135 BB 3x10. First time doing this. 
Single arm Cable curls from a deficit 4x8

Sitting at about 262. I have no desire to go under 250 but I'll do it if I'm not at 12% by then. 

View attachment 4004


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 7, 2017)

leaning out and lookin good bro! and I like that shirt isn't it the one the rock wears?


----------



## Jin (Jun 7, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> leaning out and lookin good bro! and I like that shirt isn't it the one the rock wears?



Yeah, he's got a line of under armor gear and that's one of his shirts. I'd like to look like Calum Von mongoose but that's not gonna happen. I think I can come close to looking like the rock one day, so I started off by wearing the same shirt


----------



## Jin (Jun 8, 2017)

Push day. 

Pec feels back to 100% but I didn't want to push it too much just yet. I realize I've not put any work into my bench technique. I studied the hell out of DL and some for Squat because I always felt they were more technical lifts, but I'm realizing now that I have a lot of form work to do on my bench. The unfortunate part is I don't have anyone here who can help/coach me. Add that to the fact that I work out at the community gym and I'm the biggest/strongest guy there, leaves me the Internet for my sensei. At least there's that. 

Bench 5x5@265 (comp pause reps). 
Incline 4x10- went light as this was the first time I've done incline bench in months. 
Close grip bench 3x10@185

Superset X 3
DB rear fly X 10
Lateral raises X 8

Superset X 3
Rear delt machine X 8
tri push down X 6

25 min of interval training on the treadmill.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 8, 2017)

Post some bench videos man we'll help you out.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 8, 2017)

Looking good, Jin. I was reading yesterday that Japan is having a major shortage of men for their porn industry.  Lol seriously.


----------



## Jin (Jun 8, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Looking good, Jin. I was reading yesterday that Japan is having a major shortage of men for their porn industry.  Lol seriously.



I can imagine there'd be a shortage. These men wouldn't know what to do with a pussy if it fell on their laps. Something like 30%+ virginity rate for 30 year olds here. People just don't know how to interact with the opposite sex. Nobody is getting married. Government pays you to have a kid. Birth rate is way down. 

It would be all too easy. That life is behind me now seek. I live vicariously through you and Gibs.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 8, 2017)

Jin said:


> Push day.
> 
> Pec feels back to 100% but I didn't want to push it too much just yet. I realize I've not put any work into my bench technique. I studied the hell out of DL and some for Squat because I always felt they were more technical lifts, but I'm realizing now that I have a lot of form work to do on my bench. The unfortunate part is I don't have anyone here who can help/coach me. Add that to the fact that I work out at the community gym and I'm the biggest/strongest guy there, leaves me the Internet for my sensei. At least there's that.
> 
> ...



I looove some supersets, but I think doing rear flys and lateral raises together would kill my shoulders (not in the good way).

Recently reintroduced to close grip bench by hips, and I've been including them in every push day.  No movements give me the feeling in my tri's like close grip bench.  

Great work!


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 8, 2017)

Pack your bags Seek.  We have a humanitarian mission to Japan


----------



## Jin (Jun 8, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> Pack your bags Seek.  We have a humanitarian mission to Japan



You boys have a place to stay. Don't pack condoms cause the std rate is almost non existent. 

Only rule use is to bow before penetrating the anus.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 8, 2017)

shit I want in on that!


----------



## Jin (Jun 9, 2017)

Legs

Did box squats for the first time ever. Used a box that put me just below parallel. I'm now very aware that I haven't been sitting back into my squat for maximal rear chain recruitment. I know most people use a wider than standard squat stance; I did some this way. Some I did with a deadlift stance. When I get stuck on deads it's right off the floor so hopefully these will be beneficial for DL and Squats. 

Box Squat 4x10@225
Extensions 5x10
Curl 5x10
Glute bridge 3x10@225

25 min SS cardio

I've been reading up a lot in the powerlifting methods section and plan on starting Westside in July. No clue why this site isn't called UGPL.


----------



## Jin (Jun 11, 2017)

Went to the gym for a light session yesterday even though it should've been a day off. I go to Germany on Tuesday so I thought I could use the extra session. Did a bunch of cable cross flys, some shrugs, abs (barely) and 25 min of SS cardio.

Today

Sumo deads. First time trying these (so many new movements)- was going to go super light and practice form but I think my form was pretty spot on. My coach, Mark Bell, set me up last night on YouTube. 

1x8@315
5x5@405
Felt Really solid. Inner thigh like a MF but almost zero lower back stress. I'm sure I could've pulled 495 for a double. 
We'll see, maybe I'll be better at sumo than conventional.
Pulled inside the power rack and my legs were as far out as they could go. My shins weren't quite perpendicular to the ground so I may need a wider stance. 
Im definitely able to get my hips lower on sumo than conventional. 

Yates rows 5x6@225
Straight arm Lat push downs 3x15

25 min SS cardio


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 11, 2017)

your coach mark bell haha. I have yet to try sumo myself, may try those in the near future


----------



## Jin (Jun 12, 2017)

Push

Incline bench 5x8@205
Flat DB press 4x12
JM press (first time, loved it) 4x12@125
Machine shoulder press 4x6

25 min SS cardio

Still keeping the weigh a bit light so as not to reinjure the pec. I want to go through most of the new exercises now before I start conjugate training in earnest. 

Keeping diet tight. The fat is coming off but I head to Germany tomorrow for a week and I've never been. Beer and sausage is in my future.


----------



## Jin (Jun 13, 2017)

7th day working out in a row and ****, I'm beat. 

Legs

Squats
5x2@405
3x8@275 3 second pause reps
SLDL
3x8@275
Extentions 5x10
Curls 5x10

10 min SS cardio. 

I have zero explosiveness on any of my lifts. I've been a BB all my lifting career and time under tension was/is important, not explosiveness. I rarely went under 8 reps. Going to start DE training next week. Ordered some elbow sleeves bc I did a little DE with bench last week and it ****ed with my elbow pretty bad.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm thinking about getting sleeves for squats and benching. I also go 7,10 days without an off day so my shit is aching at times


----------



## Beezy (Jun 13, 2017)

Jin said:


> yes. Most any private sports club/gyms prohibit tattoos. They are traditionally associated with the underworld/Yakuza/gangsters.



Fascinating


----------



## Jin (Jun 16, 2017)

Germany is awesome. 
I could see myself living here. 
There is meat and beer everywhere. 

Yesterday DE chest/deads

DL 4x8@315
Bench 4x8@185

On both I noticed good, consistent bar speed through the 5th rep with the remainder slowing down. I can tell explosiveness is going to take some work. 
Neutral grip pull downs 4x8
Cable flys 4x15
DB rear delt flys 4x12
DB lateral raises 4x15
Machine shoulder press 4x20

Legs today DE
squat 4x8@225
for the first time I see a need for bands or chains; the top of the squat offers nearly no resistance compared to the bottom. Especially when going full effort on light weight. 

Extensions 4x12
Curls 4x12
Leg press 4x12
Machine hack squat 4x20 (racked, was super light)

Frustrating not being able to work with heavier weights. I have a solid lifting background, but the learning curve for PL is real. 

In other news, my left elbow is fuct. It had been hurting for a number of weeks but I pushed through and continued doing rows. Now I can't even curl a 20lb DB. No rows or curls for a while. I managed neutral grip pull down without pain. 

Going out tonight for some pork knuckle and beer. 
View attachment 4050


Gute Nacht bitches.


----------



## widehips71 (Jun 16, 2017)

Are you able to pinpoint the cause of the elbow pain?  A certain lift or position?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 16, 2017)

shit man seems like quite a few of us guys in here are having that same problem. after about a month and a half my left elbow is finally starting to feel better, I have been wearing a compression band on my upper left forearm every workout


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 16, 2017)

Funny you mention the neutral grip not being a problem.  I tweaked my wrist recently and couldn't do Yates rows or any sort of supinated curl.  Trained around it for a couple of months and it's fine.  I hope you're able to do the same.

Speedy recovery.


----------



## Jin (Jun 17, 2017)

widehips71 said:


> Are you able to pinpoint the cause of the elbow pain?  A certain lift or position?



Curls and rows hurt the most. Any movement pulling up towards my shoulder hurts. Even light weight.


----------



## Jin (Jun 17, 2017)

Berlin: off day

There is meat everywhere. It's delicious. 
Duck breast, large chicken leg, half chicken, potato salad, sour kraut, chicken snitzel: great quality, under $10. 
Don't even get me started about the beer. 
Germans are super friendly and helpful. 
Hot German chicks with that accent are made hotter. 

Might check out another gym tomorrow. Doesn't look like there's anything hardcore around. Mostly crossfit type places. I'd love to train in a serious PL gym here. It'd be nice to finally train with people that make me look like a bitch.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 18, 2017)

Try moving your grip out on squats. Most guys get the elbow pain from squats and the pressure it puts on your elbow, especially if Ur a low bar guy. 

And a thought on your dynamic days... U want EVERY rep to move fast and at the same speed. Me personally I don't like or do anything over 5 reps on dynamic days. I'd do 8x3, 6x4 or 5x5. Just a thought. Speed day is exactly what it says, for SPEED. No reps should move slow or grind at all. Ever.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 18, 2017)

when I enlisted in the Army I had vilsec, Germany in my orders, I was super pumped about that... then 9/11 happened and I got stuck at ft.benning Georgia then ft.hood Texas, damnit. enjoy brutha


----------



## Jin (Jun 18, 2017)

In 3 days I haven't seen anybody bigger than me in Berlin. Kinda disappointing. 

On on the other hand I fit in well here; all my clothes fit super slim because I've put on 25lb in the last year.


----------



## Jin (Jun 19, 2017)

Passed a cop on the autobahn today going 133mph.

No speed limits. No vegetables. Welcome to Germany.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 19, 2017)

Jin said:


> No speed limits. No vegetables. Welcome to Germany.



Achtung, Baby.


----------



## Jin (Jun 23, 2017)

Got in from 27 hours of travel yesterday and went right to the gym. Decent workout considering I'd been awake for most of the previous 38 hours. 

Bench 5x5@275
DB press 4x12
Machine flys 3x20

Legs this morning. 

Pause squats 5x5@315
Hip Thrust 3x10@225
Curl 5x10
Extention 5x0

25 min SS cardio


----------



## Jin (Jun 24, 2017)

Today's workout was way harder than it should have been. I'm attributing this to jet lag/not getting a good nights sleep and also because I did legs yesterday when I usually do legs after DL/back. 

Elbow is is still jacked up, so no rowing movements or curls. 

DL- focusing on eccentric; tried for 4+ seconds but could only manage 2-3
5x5@405
Rack pulls 5x6@495
DB rear delt fly 4x15@45
Lat press down 4x15

25 min SS cardio


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 24, 2017)

5x5 @ 405 will give you a good pump for sure. when you hit that it's with a belt or straps? I use a belt at 405 and if I'm going for reps, straps for sure but I know your a bit stronger than me


----------



## Jin (Jun 24, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> 5x5 @ 405 will give you a good pump for sure. when you hit that it's with a belt or straps? I use a belt at 405 and if I'm going for reps, straps for sure but I know your a bit stronger than me



Funny, I almost never use straps except for Yates/BB rows, but I did today because I thought I'd be holding onto the bar for longer than I did. I can pull 495 without a belt, but I usually wear one 405+. 

Over/under grip works for anything I'm actually able to pull. Didn't use straps for my PRs. Typically I go double overhand until 405 then switch to over/under.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 24, 2017)

I put on a belt after 365, straps after 405, I have 2 broken fingers on my left hand that fuk with my grip


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 25, 2017)

Lower the weight on those eccentric lifts and get those 5 seconds jin. Its tough going slow and controlled on the way down if you're not used to it trust me I know ive been going thru the same thing


----------



## Jin (Jun 25, 2017)

Bench day, speed work. 

8x3@190
Was able to maintain bar speed through all sets and reps. It's light weight. I'm focusing on a slower eccentric phase, tightening my back and lats as much as possible, raising my chest to the bar and exploding upwards. 

Machine shoulder press 4x20
Machine flys 3x15

tried some lateral raises for delts but felt it a bit too much in my elbow. It's getting better but not quickly. I'm just glad I can bench and DL. 

SS cardio 25 min


----------



## Jin (Jun 26, 2017)

Left side erector is cramping bad. Been on NSAIDs and have to foam roll a couple times a day just to keep mobile. 

Needless to say I skipped skwaats today. 

Boring BB leg workout. Knocked it out in 40 minutes. Legs are easy without doing Squats

All machines racked. 

Superset X 5
Curls X 10
extensions X 10

Legpress 5 X 15

Superset X 3
ad X 20
ab X 20

20 min SS cardio

Funny that I can rack all the Cybex machines for multiple reps except for the bicep preacher curl. Can't even do that one once (while 100% healthy). 

Been on trt/blast for 7 months now without hcg. Dick is definitely hanging below the balls. Rich Piana has a fair point.


----------



## Jin (Jun 28, 2017)

Tried to do a back workout sans DL yesterday. 

First three sets of chest supported seated rows went well, then tried a bit heavier for a set of 8. Back spasm/cramp. 
I hobbled over to a foam roller and took about 10 minutes of rolling for the cramping to stop.

anyway, I spent the rest of the workout trying to find exercises that I could do that didn't upset my back further. Managed a couple sets of machine bench, some incline flys superset with front raises (both sets of 25). Then did 30 min of cardio. 

I'm back on a plane today for 17 hours to The States. This will be my last trip home in a couple years. Another wedding. Good timing to take some time off. After the wedding in DC il head to my buddy's beach house near AC at the Jersey shore (shot out to Bundy). I'm brining a mini foam roller on the plane because I'm ****ed if my back cramps up and I don't have one. I don't care what people will think. 

I've been really good on my diet while here in Japan. Going to try to not go crazy this week.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jun 28, 2017)

How's the elbow?


----------



## Jin (Jun 28, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> How's the elbow?



Ah, yes.. The good news is the elbow feels much better. Moderate to heavy curls are still out, but I should be able to start Yates rows etc again once I get back to East Asia in a week. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Jin (Jul 3, 2017)

Lifted with my buddy who got married. Just did the big three with moderate weight and some high rep delt stuff. Now I'm at the jersey shore at my other friends beach house. He has a Rouge rack, but only 305 in weight. Did what I could. Now I'm being lazy and sitting by the pool trying to get a base. 

266 this morning. It's been 4 days of complete debauchery. Looking pretty fluffy around the mid section but I have some nice size. Happy 4th!

View attachment 4109


----------



## Seeker (Jul 3, 2017)

Damn dude you travel all over the place. So jealous! Looking sexy af too. Very nice


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 3, 2017)

Looking solid brother.


----------



## Jin (Jul 9, 2017)

Back in the land of the Rising Sun.

Hit chest on Friday. Felt pretty weak and jet lagged so I just do a BB routine. 
5x10 flat DB 
5x10 incline DB

Supersetx3
front raises X 12
lateral raises X 12

cable fly 3x10

Yesterday was DL. If you want to be the best, train like the best:
Sumo DL 3x10 on the minute@315. This was pretty easy so next time I'll go 365. 
BB row 6x6@225
Rear delt/trap DB flys 8x3@55lb

I've only been on a PL routine for about a month and I look bigger even though I'm cutting. My weight is steady at btw 260-264. It'd be great to get to 10% without having to drop under 250. That's something that I didn't think I could achieve a couple years ago.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 9, 2017)

Monster quads


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 9, 2017)

Those quads are outrageous


----------



## Jin (Jul 9, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> Monster quads





Zeigler said:


> Those quads are outrageous



Thanks. I assure you they are non functional and for esthetics only.


----------



## Jin (Jul 9, 2017)

Legs

skwaats
5x5@365

SLDL 3X8@270, 2x6@315

SSx3
curls X 10
ext x10

shakey legs walking out of the gym. 

Pro wrestling is big in Japan. At the community center where I workout with senior citizens they had a meet today. I dwarf 98% of those guys, even the westerners. It'd be fun to do.


----------



## Jin (Jul 10, 2017)

Bench
15x1@315
My bench has lots of opportunity for improvement (trying to phrase things positively here), but I was happy with this and both pecs are holding up under decent weight.
Body weight dips 3x20
Machine flys 3x15
20 min cardio.


----------



## Jin (Jul 11, 2017)

Haven't really been following the ME/DE of Westside due to all the traveling. I'll start that back up soon. 

Sumo Deadlift 5 second eccentric
5x5@315
actually used a stopwatch, 5 seconds down is longer than I thought.

Lat pull down machine but with rope. 
4x10

rear DB flys
4x12

cardio 25 minutes

still can't curl a DB without a lot of pain. Got bloods pulled today; I'll know results next week.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 11, 2017)

Jin, you pull sumo for comp or just training it intermittently with conventional?

(I pull sumo - I have no regrets


----------



## Jin (Jul 11, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> Jin, you pull sumo for comp or just training it intermittently with conventional?
> 
> (I pull sumo - I have no regrets



Well, I've never competed, but most of my efforts have been with conventional and my PR is a conventional pull. I can, however, get my hips lower with the sumo. I've yet to experiment with heavier weight. So for now training intermittently but I haven't written it off as the best option.


----------



## Jin (Jul 13, 2017)

Yesterday was supposed to be an off day but I went in and did some lighter shoulder work and light biceps. The light biceps with curl bar has helped with the elbow pain. 
Also 40 min of cardio. 

Today Squats
8x3@270 DE
Clarence Kennedy narrow stance oly squats. Ass-to-ankles. 
3x8@225. First time doing these. I liked them. Could feel it in both hams and quads. Will definitely be doing more. 
Extentions 15,12,10
20 minutes of cardio. 

Pretty limited workout. Got to the gym later than usual and it was packed. Even hotter than normal. I went to the locker room to wring out my shirt and towel half way through the workout bc I was dripping too much sweat.


----------



## Jin (Jul 14, 2017)

DE bench day
10x3@225 flat bench

Dips
5x10 +45lbs
2x6 +90lbs

Flat DB press
4x12

Machine fly
4x15

25 min cardio

Back on keto and in the lower 250s. Delts are starting to cap nicely, abs coming in. Tomorrow I'm going to try some heavy Sumo pulls.


----------



## BRICKS (Jul 14, 2017)

Strong work brother. Keep smashin it up.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 14, 2017)

Nice work jin


----------



## Jin (Jul 15, 2017)

Heavy Sumo pulls

6x308
6x360
5x400
5x440
2x502 PR
2x5@440
6x440

Attempted 550 but couldn't budge it off the floor. I'm pulling inside the rack and my feet are as wide as they'll go. Next time I'll pull outside and experiment with a wider stance. I'm starting to think Sumo may be a stronger lift for me than conventional, but not certain yet. Happy with today's effort considering I'm in a pretty significant caloric deficit, down 20lbs and on TRT dose. 

BB rows
4x8@225

DB rear delt flys
4x12@55

Lat push downs
3x15

Rear delt machine flys
3x15

20 min cardio


----------



## Gibsonator (Jul 15, 2017)

nice man I'm sure ur backs gonna be feelin that tomorrow good thing it's saturday


----------



## Jin (Jul 15, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> nice man I'm sure ur backs gonna be feelin that tomorrow good thing it's saturday



Tomorrow is Sunday for me Gibson. Either way it's a day off. 

Yeah, I'm curious where I'll feel these pulls.


----------



## Jin (Jul 17, 2017)

ME Skwaat

Narrow stance, high bar oly. Ass to ankles. 
4x3@365
4x3@355

Same style, 2 second pause at bottom
4x6@225

Extentions 
4x15

Curls
4x15

20 min cardio. 

Doesnt look like much but it was a good workout.


----------



## NbleSavage (Jul 17, 2017)

Pause squats....  *shudder*

Nice work, Jin. Keep bustin it.


----------



## Jin (Jul 18, 2017)

Bench ME

Really didn't feel powerful today at all. Did what I could and got in some decent volume. 

Pause rep bench
10x3@265

close grip
4x15@175

Shoulder press
4x8

dips
3x8+45lb

DB fly
4x15

cardio 45 minutes


I had a little bottle of ammonia inhalant with me. Some guy saw me use it and asked if it was steroids.


----------



## Jin (Jul 19, 2017)

Sumo pulls DE
10x3@315
I narrowed my stance and found it to be more powerful. The reps flew up as they should on a DE day. 

Rack pulls
15@405
10@495
6@540
10@495

BB row 
4x10@185

EZ bar curls
3x15

30 min cardio

Diet has been consistent, going to continue to cut for the next month or so.


----------



## Jin (Jul 24, 2017)

Friday, legs. 
Dropped my car off for some work and walked to a nearby gym. No rack, only smith machine. 

SM Squats DE
10x3@ 3 plates

SLDL
3x10@225
3x8@315

extensions
3x20

Saturday, chest DE

10x3@215
worked on new form via X's post. Moar power!

DB press working up to 90lbs (heaviest there)
25, 20, 15, 15

Machine flys
4x15

Today, DL ME

5@395
5@420
3x5@440

BB rows
4x10@225 (time to add weight)

DB rear delt fly
3x15

Moving to the countryside in 2 days. Haven't bought a rack/home setup yet. Hoping there is a gym within 30 min or else I'll have to commute into the city 1 hour each way. 

May be a little while until I update again.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 24, 2017)

Ought to get one of those total gyms that Chuck & Christy have


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 25, 2017)

Good luck with the move.


----------



## Jin (Jul 28, 2017)

Move went well. Staying at a friend of a friends vacation house in the mountains until we find a farm property. Pretty freakin nice. 

Good news is there's a gym 2.3 km from the house and it's nicely airconditioned. Bad news is (for now) I've got to wear long sleeves to cover up my tats and the oly weights there only total slightly over 500lbs. Good enough for training for now though. 

All the machines are pneumatic and all hooked up to a big ass compressor. It provides for an interesting feeling as the pressure rises when you're on the concentric. Non-linear for sure. Also, I can't budge any machine at or near its max. The leg press supposedly goes up to the equivalent of 1,500+ lbs. 

There's an add pressure (+) button and decrease pressure (-) button on the handles. This allows for super easy drop sets as you don't have to get up to decrease the weight. 

ME skwaat 

Box squat 18" box
6x6@315
3@360
1@405

Front squat
3x10@155

Curls 3x15
extensions 3x15


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 28, 2017)

I've never seen pneumatic machines for lifting.  Thanks for sharing!
Post up your view from the mountains if you don't mind.  Sounds awesome.


----------



## Athena (Jul 28, 2017)

Thanks for the thread. I've been to Japan and traveled plenty of cities and countryside areas. Each time mountains took my breath away,  especially Mt Adatara. I really wanted to check out the gym there, but they couldn't let me  train unless I go through 2h safety training and a whole tour of the premises and they got like several campuses with different studios. So thanks, you walk me through a bit


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jul 29, 2017)

Chris duffin has a few of the machines in his gym. Its crazy how hard they can be to move, its just ****ing air damnit lol


----------



## Jin (Jul 31, 2017)

knightmare999 said:


> I've never seen pneumatic machines for lifting.  Thanks for sharing!
> Post up your view from the mountains if you don't mind.  Sounds awesome.



view from house

View attachment 4216


View from gym
View attachment 4217


Gym
View attachment 4218



Athena said:


> Thanks for the thread. I've been to Japan and traveled plenty of cities and countryside areas. Each time mountains took my breath away,  especially Mt Adatara. I really wanted to check out the gym there, but they couldn't let me  train unless I go through 2h safety training and a whole tour of the premises and they got like several campuses with different studios. So thanks, you walk me through a bit



This is typical Japan. Ha! 2 hour safety training. 



ECKSRATED said:


> Chris duffin has a few of the machines in his gym. Its crazy how hard they can be to move, its just ****ing air damnit lol



Amazing how much resistance these machines provide. Had to check my ego at the door. 


Sat- bench ME 
3x8@285

Incline DB 3x20

Sun- DL DE
3x8@315

BB rows
8@245

elbow started to hurt...
3x20@155

DB rear delt flys
3x12@45lb

Lat press down
3x15

Today- Skwaat DE
low box squat (14")
9x3@225

Leg press
5x10

Extension
3x10

Curl
3x10

15 min cardio


living far away from supermarkets and restaurants is proving beneficial to my diet. Been able to stick with my TDEE goals and looking pretty good (good for me, anyway). I'll post pictures around mid August. Thanks for following.


----------



## Athena (Jul 31, 2017)

Omg the view... I am so jelly xD


----------



## Seeker (Jul 31, 2017)

Living the dream, brother. Very nice.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 31, 2017)

Climate is similar to the coastal pacific northwest. Like to visit someday.


----------



## knightmare999 (Jul 31, 2017)

Man, that's beautiful. 
Always been a dream to visit Japan.  Set to deploy there on two different occasions in the Marine Corps, but both trips got swapped for Iraq.  
Glad to see you're living life.
Thanks, Jin!


----------



## Jin (Jul 31, 2017)

Seeker said:


> Living the dream, brother. Very nice.



Who's dream? I dream about eating fitness model ass. You dream about living on a mountain in Japan.

seriously though, I'm very blessed to be living where I am currently. 



stonetag said:


> Climate is similar to the coastal pacific northwest. Like to visit someday.



BFG/Barbarian club welcomes you any time big brother. Right outside Hiroshima. 



knightmare999 said:


> Man, that's beautiful.
> Always been a dream to visit Japan.  Set to deploy there on two different occasions in the Marine Corps, but both trips got swapped for Iraq.
> Glad to see you're living life.
> Thanks, Jin!



Thanks brother, glad to have you on this board.


----------



## Tx045 (Jul 31, 2017)

Some last samurai shit


----------



## Jin (Aug 1, 2017)

Bench DE

Close grip
10x3@200

Seated chest press 
15,12,10,8, then drop set
damn machine goes to 600lb resistance. At 240, resistance climbs to 320 at the top of the movement.  At 280 the resistance climbs to 400lb at the top. So basically it's like having 80lbs of chain on at 240.  I can't even rep this thing at half capacity. 

Flys:
downward 3x15
upward 3x15

Tricep push downs
4x15

20 min cardio

Had 18 plates of sushi off the conveyor belt tonight. Nice carb up/refeed for heavy deads tomorrow.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 1, 2017)

18 plates?! Control yourself man! :32 (18):


----------



## Jin (Aug 1, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> 18 plates?! Control yourself man! :32 (18):



2 pieces of nigiri per plate, not so much. Now if I could only deadlift 18 plates....


----------



## Jin (Aug 2, 2017)

Deads ME

3x5@400
5@440
5x1@485
10@330

wasn't too happy with the 485 set. Meant to get multiple reps but ended up doing singles. I've been going 6 days a week on a modified Westside program. I think I need to stick with the script and do DL and Squats on the same day and keep it to 4 days a week. 

Neutral grip lat pull down
15,12,10,8, then drop set
The pressure gauges/lb estimates must be on point or close. I hung on the bar at 250 and it lowered and 270 it didn't budge. Weight goes up to 520 on this machine. 

chest supported seated row
15,15,12,10,8, then drop set

30 min of cardio


----------



## Jin (Aug 4, 2017)

Skwaaats 

warm up to 10@315
3x5@350
1x8@350

curls, extensions, press.

30 min cardio

been battling a sore throat for about a week.
Add to that a pretty large caloric deficit and I'm tired af. 
2 more weeks of dieting down and then back on cycle. 

Weight is about 248.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 4, 2017)

damn dude so ur down about 30 lbs?! what's your next cycle look like and goals for it?


----------



## Jin (Aug 5, 2017)

Gibsonator said:


> damn dude so ur down about 30 lbs?! what's your next cycle look like and goals for it?



1-16 test c 750/boldenone c 450
3 weeks of 20mg dbol thrown in somewhere in the middle. 
Goal is strength, hardening up and continuing to lower BF while maintaining 250+ lbs


Chest ME

CGB
3@265
2x3@275
2x3@285
3@290
2x3@300*PR

Seated chest press 5 sets
Various angle flys 6 sets
JM press 4 sets

30 min cardio


----------



## Jin (Aug 7, 2017)

Dead DE

deficit sumo
9x3@265

BB rows 
8@265
4x10@215- elbow still hurts at higher weights

Neutral grip Lat PD
Machine low row
Rear delt face pulls

30 min cardio

got some interesting photos but I'm getting an error message saying my file exceeds by 10kb. Not sure why as I'm trying to post the same size files I always post.


----------



## knightmare999 (Aug 7, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing them if you're able to post.
If not, A for effort.


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 7, 2017)

Jin said:


> Dead DE
> 
> deficit sumo
> 9x3@265
> ...



you have to go into your profile settings and delete some of your pics to free up space, same thing used to happen to me


----------



## Jin (Aug 8, 2017)

Squat DE

narrow stance 1 sec pause 
8x3@245

front squats
3x8@225

SLDL
3x8@315
6@350

30 min cardio


----------



## Hurt (Aug 8, 2017)

Damn I gotta up my SLDL game!


----------



## Jin (Aug 9, 2017)

There's a fitness magazine they have at the gym called Tarzan. I found an interesting article about using copies of the actual magazine and liter bottles of coffee for workouts. I think I'm gonna try it cause this dude is pretty jacked. Just look at the tricep. 

View attachment 4273

Sorry about the quality,mouth if you look closely at the top right and the seated curls at the bottom he's using a small stack of the magazine for weight. 


Theres also also a fast food vending machine in the lobby of the sports complex. Nothing like fried and fried chicken post workout. 
View attachment 4274


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 9, 2017)

lmao man that's great :32 (18):


----------



## Jin (Aug 9, 2017)

DE bench

CGBP 3x9@200

4 second eccentric, 1 sec chest pause 5x5@200

machine flys
4x15

cable flys
3x15

30 min cardio. 

Looking thin and vascular. Honestly not sure I like it better than being puffed up on deca and 5k+ calories a day at 280, but this is way better for my health.


----------



## Jin (Aug 12, 2017)

ME sumo pulls

6@370
3x4@460
5@460
2@460
1@460

felt pretty strong initially then tanked. Last 3 pulls legs were shaking, veins ripping out of my chest. 
I guess I keep comparing these efforts to last winter when I was on cycle damn near 35lbs heavier. So I'd have liked to finish 6 sets with 4reps minimum, but considering I almost blacked out on the last pull I left it all on the platform. 

Double pause sumo pulls
5x5@264

BB rows
3x20@155

DB rear delt flys
4x15


----------



## Jin (Aug 13, 2017)

Heavy squats

5x5@355
Have a look at the worlds worst rack. The highest position is slightly below my chest. Have to unrack/rerack from there. 
View attachment 4299


Buried the last 5 reps on the last set. Had to ditch the weight on the 5th rep. First time ever having to do that. 

Extensions
Curls

Today chest

3x5@275
felt a little unsteadiness in my left pec. Same feeling as before when it had a slight tear. Stopped there. 

DB flat press
3x20

tricep push downs
3x25

30 min cardio.


----------



## Jin (Aug 13, 2017)

This week is Obon/summer vacation. All the Japanese will be out traveling around, worshipping ancestors etc. Gym is closed all week. 

Couldn't come at a better time. My body is beat.

I do this because I love it, but honestly it hasn't been fun lately. Too much comparing myself to other people, too much wanting more instead of appreciating how far I've come. Good time for a break. I'll resume training when the gym reopens. 

That at being said, I'm going to end this log and take some time off from the boards. Thanks for following!


----------



## Hurt (Aug 13, 2017)

Enjoy your time off man enjoyed reading through your log!


----------



## Gibsonator (Aug 13, 2017)

thanks for your log bro keep in touch!


----------



## StillKickin (Aug 13, 2017)

Enjoy the break Jin.
Dont forget us when you come back refreshed man.


----------



## BRICKS (Aug 13, 2017)

Enjoy your time off Jin, definitely well earned.  See ya when you get back brother.


----------



## stonetag (Aug 13, 2017)

Take it easy Jin. Are you going to spend time in prison?.....jk


----------



## NbleSavage (Aug 13, 2017)

Recharge & refresh, M8. Important to do now & again.


----------

